# LCD Pin-Belegung rausfinden



## zirag (27. Juni 2007)

Hallo, 
wusste nicht genau wo das reinpasst, und in die Hardware Ecke schauen mir zu wenig Leute rein ;-]

Also ich habe hier 2 LCDs bekommen, nur leider ohne irgendwelche Infos oder Datenblätter.

Ist es irgendwie möglich, die Pinbelegung raus zu finden? 

Hier mal ein Bild davon.... Das LCD hat eine Hintergrundbeleuchtung (auf dem Bild dargestellt) und die Pins für die LEDs habe ich schon gefunden.

Danke im Vorraus 
mfg


----------



## PC Heini (28. Juni 2007)

Grüss Dich

Ich sag Dir gleich, das kannste vergessen. Ertstens haben das schon viele probiert und zweitens haste keine Treiberbausteine dafür. Das einzigste was Du ev. verwenden kannst, ist die Hintergrundbeleuchtung.
Diese Frage tauchte schon X mal in anderen Foren auf und immer die gleiche Antwort. GEHT NICHT.
Selbst in Elektronikerforen; GEHT NICHT. 
Ich finds auch schade.

Gruss PC Heini


----------



## zirag (28. Juni 2007)

Hi, 
wieso kann man das vergessen? 
Nen Nokia 33xx Display kann man auch so am LPT Port betreiben.
Dieses Display hat auch schon den Controller IC drauf. Also sollte man es auch ansteuern können.

mfg


----------



## PC Heini (28. Juni 2007)

Also; 
Jeder Hesteller kocht sein eigenes Süppchen. Sogar bei den LCDs. Wenn Du was über den Baustein herausfinden willst, dann schau mal bei all datasheets nach. Das ist ne Datenbank für Elektronische Bausteine. Da hats auch Anschlussbelegungen dabei.
Aber desshalb sag ich halt nochmals; VERGISS es. Haben schon viele versucht. 
Ansonsten wende Dich an den Hersteller.


----------

